# Welchen Browser nutzt ihr



## Batze (20. Juni 2015)

Wird mal wieder Zeit sich umzuhorchen was gerade am Browser Markt so In ist.
Was nutzt ihr so. Also nicht nebenbei, sondern als Haupt Browser.
Schön wäre noch zu wissen, warum gerade der Browser euer Favorit ist.


----------



## svd (20. Juni 2015)

Ich bin vor zwei Tagen, nach unzähligen Monden, wieder vom Chrome zum Firefox gewechselt.

Im Prinzip hat mir Chrome sehr gut gefallen, flott war er ja auch, aber eigentlich mag ich den Google Konzern nicht so besonders.
Leider liefert mir deren Suchengine noch immer die brauchbarsten Treffer und YouTube benütze ich auch noch (obwohl YT seit dem Anschluss immer schlechter wird), 
sodass ich beim Abstand nehmen überhaupt nicht so konsequent bin, wie ich es vlt gerne hätte.


----------



## Batze (20. Juni 2015)

Ok, du suchst dir also den Browser nicht nach Leistung, sondern nach Konzern Gefallen aus. Muss man so akzeptieren.


----------



## luki0710 (20. Juni 2015)

Ich nutze den Internet Explorer. 

Nein Spaß Firefox und Chrome. Allerdings geht es mir ähnlich wie svd. Zwar hab ich gegen den Google Konzern nichts aber mich stört es wenn ich im Internet beispielsweise Android 5.0.1 Suche, weil ich wissen möchte welche Erneuerung es bringt. Wenn ich nun auf ein Shopping Seite gehe bekomme ich nur Werbung für Smartphone und Tablets (grade Nexus [emoji19]) die 5.0.1 haben. Das Problem ist das dieses  Phänomen auch auf taucht wenn man in Firefox was Google. Allerdings ist Google die einzig kompetente Suchmaschine, oder kennt ihr noch andere gute?


----------



## sauerlandboy79 (20. Juni 2015)

Habs viele Jahre lang nur Firefox (davor Netscape) genutzt, bis FF mich wegen diverser Abstürze und anderer Probleme zu Chrome getrieben hat. Und dieser Browser spart mir viel Nerven und Zeit, darum bleibe ich auch dabei.


----------



## Batze (21. Juni 2015)

Das du bei einer Suche nur etwas bestimmtes bekommst, liegt an dir. Die Suche eingrenzen und es sollte gehen.
Neue Sachen stehen aber immer oben.

Und eine andere Suchmaschine als Google, nun ja, ....

Dazu musst du wissen, 
Google sind die einzigen die das gesamte, fast gesamt Internet Weltweit gespeichert haben, und deren Such Algorithmus ist immer noch Unübertroffen und unverschlüsselt und auch immer noch so erfolgreich.
Und das schon seit fast 20 Jahren, auch damals , als sie noch nichts intern gespeichert hatten, so wie jetzt mit ihren gigantischen Server Datenbanken.
Google ist immer noch das einzige was man wirklich als Suchmaschine bezeichnen kann.


----------



## Shadow_Man (21. Juni 2015)

Firefox und Chrome, die meiste Zeit Firefox.


----------



## sauerlandboy79 (21. Juni 2015)

Batze schrieb:


> Google ist immer noch das einzige was man wirklich als Suchmaschine bezeichnen kann.


Sicherlich. Heutzutage kennen wohl nur noch wenige User Alternativen wie Yahoo oder Bing, früher gab es auch noch Lycos oder Fireball... Google hat es in den vergangene 15 Jahren geschafft den Suchmaschinen-Bereich vollkommen zu beherrschen, wirklich nennenswerte Konkurrenz gibt es heute nahezu keine.


----------



## BiJay (21. Juni 2015)

luki0710 schrieb:


> Nein Spaß Firefox und Chrome. Allerdings geht es mir ähnlich wie svd. Zwar hab ich gegen den Google Konzern nichts aber mich stört es wenn ich im Internet beispielsweise Android 5.0.1 Suche, weil ich wissen möchte welche Erneuerung es bringt. Wenn ich nun auf ein Shopping Seite gehe bekomme ich nur Werbung für Smartphone und Tablets (grade Nexus [emoji19]) die 5.0.1 haben. Das Problem ist das dieses  Phänomen auch auf taucht wenn man in Firefox was Google.


Gehe zu Ads Settings und deaktivere interessenbezogene Werbung bei Google & Google Anzeigen im Web.

Benutze selber Chrome, weil es einfach besser läuft als Firefox. Addons sind etwas umständlicher, aber einmal richtig eingestellt auch egal.


----------



## GTAEXTREMFAN (21. Juni 2015)

Nur mal am Rande, die Google-Suche könnt ihr natürlich auch von einem Firefox Browser starten.


----------



## Batze (21. Juni 2015)

Lycos, oh ja, das kenne ich auch noch.
Bis Google kam. 
Dann war schluss mit den Möchtegern Suchmüll.
Googels Erfolg hat eben mit dem Versagen der anderen vor weit über 15 Jahren zu tun.
Google hat damals mächtig aufgeräumt, andere haben geschlafen, und jetzt kommen sie nicht mehr hinterher.
Und wenn man bedenkt, der Grund Such Algorithmus ist immer noch der gleiche, und damals haben alle darüber gelacht, niemand wollte es kaufen von den 2 kleinen Studenten. Lol. Wenn man das damals gewusst hätte.


----------



## svd (21. Juni 2015)

Batze schrieb:


> Ok, du suchst dir also den Browser nicht nach Leistung, sondern nach Konzern Gefallen aus. Muss man so akzeptieren.



Damals hatte ich, der besseren Performance wegen, zu Chrome gewechselt.

Vorgestern den Firefox wieder ausprobiert. Nun, ich merke derzeit eigentlich keinen Unterschied. 
HTML5 funktioniert, 3DVision funktioniert, Geschwindigkeit passt, der Unity Webplayer funktioniert (bei Chrome übrigens nimmer)...

Naja, aber eigentlich ist mir der Browser ziemlich wurscht, Hauptsache, es lässt sich ein Adblocker installieren...


----------



## Batze (21. Juni 2015)

Adblocker kann man doch jetzt überall installen, oder?

Aber hast Recht, das das wichtigste momentan.
Unmöglich ohne zu surfen.

Und ja, die anderen Browser holen auf in Sachen Geschwindigkeit und Benutzerfreundlichkeit. Nach Jahren der Müdigkeit haben es andere begriffen was die Leute wollen.

Es ist nur schade das Opera da den falschen Weg gewählt hat. Also die Engine des Chrome ist ja ok, aber alles andere von Bord zu schmeißen was Opera mal ausgemacht hat. 
Das ist schade. War immer mein Lieblings Browser, seit je her, schon immer. Fast 20 Jahre, von Anfang an war ich Opera Treu, aber jetzt. No. Leider. Das geht gar nicht mehr.


----------



## TrinityBlade (21. Juni 2015)

luki0710 schrieb:


> Allerdings ist Google die einzig kompetente Suchmaschine, oder kennt ihr noch andere gute?


https://startpage.com/ - Suchergebnisse von Google, aber anonym. Zu beachten ist nur, dass man die Suchvorschläge in den Einstellungen erst aktivieren muss.


----------



## Batze (21. Juni 2015)

TrinityBlade schrieb:


> - Suchergebnisse von Google, ......................



Noch Fragen?


----------



## luki0710 (21. Juni 2015)

TrinityBlade schrieb:


> https://startpage.com/ - Suchergebnisse von Google, aber anonym. Zu beachten ist nur, dass man die Suchvorschläge in den Einstellungen erst aktivieren muss.


Was da hinter steckt ist ja auch Google. Das ist keine eigenen Ständige Suchmaschine. 

Was findet hier muss ein guter Browser haben?
Für mich Geschwindigkeit und Absturz frei. Viele Zusatz funktionieren Brauch ich nicht. Und hier?


----------



## Batze (21. Juni 2015)

luki0710 schrieb:


> Was findet hier muss ein guter Browser haben?
> Für mich Geschwindigkeit und Absturz frei. Viele Zusatz funktionieren Brauch ich nicht. Und hier?



Jup.
Schnelligkeit, Keine Abstürze., 
Zusatzfunktionen, wieso? Ein Browser sollte das machen wofür er da ist, die Webseiten korrekt und schnell anzeigen. Eine gute sogenannte Favoriten Verwaltung haben, das reicht mir schon.
Für alles andere gibt es andere spezielle Programme.
Mehr brauche ich nicht.

FF hat zwar einen guten Überblick und sieht schlang aus, ist er aber leider nicht, ist aber schnecken langsam und stürzt ab wie die Äpfel vom Baum fallen. Und das leider seit Jahren so.
Und ohne die Massive Werbung vor ein paar Jahren in aller Welt und Magazinen gebe es diesen Browser noch nicht mal.
FF war noch nie ein bester Browser. Niemals schlecht, aber nie der Beste.
Intern, nach wirklichen Testberichten sogar einer der schlechtesten Browser die es je gab. Sicherheits Technisch eh immer am hintersten Ende.
Da gibt es Löcher die seit Jahren nicht gefixt werden. Wieso auch und von wem auch?
Nur darf man da den Werbe Magazinen nicht nachgehen sondern sollte sich mal anders informieren.
FF ist nur nach oben gekommen, weil der MSE so daneben lag.
Hätte sich MS mal ein wenig Mühe gegeben im Browser Markt gäbe es heute diesen FF gar nicht.
Aber MS scheint auf zu holen.
Ob das gut ist oder nicht, wird man sehen.

Wenn aber die Leute rund um FF nicht mal in die Puschen kommen, dann sehe ich da Schwarz. Das wäre schade, denn Konkurrenz ist immer gut.
FF hat damals den Browser Markt ein wenig aufgerollt, das war gut, jetzt geht da nichts mehr. Stillstand in meinen Augen.
FF verliert immer mehr Anteile. Da müssen die sich mal fragen, wieso?


----------



## TrinityBlade (21. Juni 2015)

luki0710 schrieb:


> Was da hinter steckt ist ja auch Google. Das ist keine eigenen Ständige Suchmaschine.


Das war ja gerade die Idee. Du schriebst, dass du die Suchergebnisse von Google magst, nicht aber die personalisierte Werbung. Ergo sollte eine anonymisierte Google-Suche die optimale Lösung sein.


----------



## MichaelG (21. Juni 2015)

Google hat einen Nachteil: Wer bezahlt liegt vorn. Egal ob man das Ergebnis haben will. 

Nicht nur 1 mal erlebt. Trotz spezifizierter Suche.

Aber fairerweise gibt es zu Google trotzdem keine ernsthafte Konkurrenz.


----------



## Batze (21. Juni 2015)

MichaelG schrieb:


> Google hat einen Nachteil: Wer bezahlt liegt vorn. Egal ob man das Ergebnis haben will.


Das wird wohl so stimmen. Nachweisen kann es niemand, aber so einiges ist schon merkwürdig.



MichaelG schrieb:


> Aber fairerweise gibt es zu Google trotzdem keine ernsthafte Konkurrenz.


Das muss man leider so mit unterschreiben.


----------



## USA911 (21. Juni 2015)

Firefox und Opera,

wobei Opera kaum genutzt wird momentan. Begründung. Als Google anfing daten zuspeichern, waren sie für mich gestorben, Microsoft reicht mir deren zickiges Verhalten bei Betriebssystem und deren Aufstellung der Zukunftsausrichtung des Konzerns. Da muss man ja nicht noch das Unternehmen mit deren Browser unterstützen.


----------



## MichaelG (21. Juni 2015)

Beim Macbook nutze ich Safari. Auf dem PC Google Chrome. Chrome ist aber reine Gewohnheitssache bereits seit WIN XP, Daher habe ich weder Firefox noch Opera getestet. Der IE war mir ab einer gewissen Version (keine Ahnung welche das war) mit dem Schriftbild und der lahmen Performance absolut nichts mehr.


----------

